
Facebook launches Signal to help journalists monitor activity on Facebook - cryptoz
http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/17/facebook-launches-signal-to-help-journalists-monitor-activity-on-instagram-and-facebook/
======
togeekornot
Interesting concept. It's being pushed as a resource for journalists but would
also be useful for marketers. I would imagine they'll open it up at some
point. I wonder if it will be a paid or free tool.

